# Raubfisch frisst Enten...



## Florianangler (26. Juli 2004)

Ich habe mal eine Frage...ich angel öfter an einem kleinen Vereinssee auf Karpfen und habe jetzt schon zweimal beobachtet, wie irgendein Raubfisch versucht hat junge Enten zu fressen. Die Entenfamilie schwamm dabei immer an einem ins Wasser gestürzten Baum vorbei und der Fisch versuchte sich eine der kleinen Enten zu schnappen. Meiner Meinung nach sind in dem See keine Welse oder Hechte drin, da wurden nur Zander eingesetzt...ich habe auch mit Kunstködern dort noch nie was gefangen(ausser mal einen kleinen Zander).Was glaubt ihr was das ist und wie man den fangen könnte?


----------



## kelle_fl (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*

Meiner Meinung nach ist es ganz sicher ein Hecht, kenne sonst keinen Fisch der sowas macht!


----------



## Darry (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*

Es könnte genausogut ein Wels sein.

An einen Zander würde ich dabei nicht denken, habe noch nie gehört das sich auch Zander auf Enten stürzen. Wenn es ein Zander sein sollte, dann is es ne ordentliche Wildsau!


----------



## kelle_fl (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*

Schnapp dir einen toten Köderfisch und hänge ihn an die Pose an den besagten Platz, dann wirst du es erfahren!!


----------



## MeFoMan (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*

Ich denke auch, dass es sich dabei um einen Hecht bzw. Hechte handeln muss. Ich beobachte häufiger, wie große Hechte Enten und Wasserhühner attackieren (nicht nur Küken!)...

Gruß

Markus

PS: Tausch deine Kunstköder doch mal gegen eine Ente aus, evtl. fängst du dann ja einen Hecht  :m  (war 'n Spaß!!!)


----------



## buddha (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*

Hecht oder Wels, sonst kann ich mir auch nix vorstellen!!

Wie wär es denn mit nem Quitsche-Entchen mit 2 Drillingen als Kunstköder???

Gruß,
Ape the Buddha ##


----------



## DiddyMD (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*



			
				buddha schrieb:
			
		

> Hecht oder Wels, sonst kann ich mir auch nix vorstellen!!


Das denke ich auch bei uns in Magdeburg in einen waldsee,da war mein Dad das wochenende Zelten!Und er sagte mir gestern beim abholen,mensch du sage mal welche fische fressen kleine enten?
Ich naja Hescht +Wels warum?

Naja es waren 3 kleine enten und ihre mutter nach und nach hat immer irgendwas von unten die kleinen enten gefressen,war richtig erstaunt!

Also auf deutsch nix neues!


Ps habe da mal versucht auf hecht zu gehen,aber nix!#c


----------



## muddyliz (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*

Nimm einen alten Tennisball, durchsteche ihn mit der Ködernadel, ziehe ein Stahlvorfach durch, mach' hinten *2* Sprengringe dran und dann einen schönen großen Drilling, und ziehe das Teil mit leichten Rucken über den Platz, an dem der Hecht steht.
Aber nicht vor Schreck die Rute fallen lassen, wenn die Attacke kommt !!!


----------



## Edte (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*

Ein Zander tut sowas nicht.
Sowas machten nur Große Hechte oder Welse.
Wer weiß wie alt das tier schon is und reingesetzt muss er auch nicht sein.
Sage nur das Enten den Leich auch Transportieren, an ihren Schwimmhäuten.

Gruß Edte


----------



## Fxndlxng (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*

Moin,
habe soetwas schon oft beobachtet, dass sind fast immer Hechte. Wels ist auch möglich aber Hecht ist wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## Grundblei (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*

Mit Poppern könnte mans auch mal Probieren...


----------



## buddha (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*



			
				muddyliz schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm einen alten Tennisball, durchsteche ihn mit der Ködernadel, ziehe ein Stahlvorfach durch, mach' hinten *2* Sprengringe dran und dann einen schönen großen Drilling, und ziehe das Teil mit leichten Rucken über den Platz, an dem der Hecht steht.
> Aber nicht vor Schreck die Rute fallen lassen, wenn die Attacke kommt !!!



Und das geht?? Das hört sich ja spannend an!!
Muß ich direkt ausprobieren!!!
Wie ist das denn mit dem Tennisball. Ist der nicht was groß (nicht für den Hecht, sondern für den Drilling??), fasst dann der Drilling auch beim Biss??
Ich versuchs in jedem Fall mal!!!!!

Gruß,
Ape the Buddha ##


----------



## Florianangler (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!!! Ich werde in nächster Zeit mal verschiedene Sachen ausprobieren. Tennisball klingt echt gut...vielleicht auch mal einen schwimmenden Monster Wobbler entlangzupfen oder einen aufgeblasenen Köfi?
 Das Problem wird wohl die Distanz sein, weil die stelle mit dem Baum am Ufer einer Insel liegt (so ca 40m entfernt) und Bootsangeln ist dort verboten. Auf der Insel leben auch viele Wasserratten..vielleicht mal sowas imitieren? Wenn der Enten frisst nimmt er vielleicht auch ne Ratte?
 Sicher ist aber, dass dort seit vielen Jahren kein Hecht mehr gefangen wurde...wenn da so ein grosser drin ist sollte es doch auch kleinere geben oder?
 Ich versuche es auf jeden fall morgen früh, denn bis jetzt habe ich das Vieh immer morgens rauben sehn.Wenn es klappt gibt es auch Fotos...
 ach so, was meint ihr sollte ich für ein Gerät verwenden? der Baum ist ja der direkte Unterstand...


----------



## buddha (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*

In jedem Fall Gerät, mit dem du den Hecht auch vom Baum weg bekommst!! 40m sind aber nicht unschaffbar!! Oder??

Gruß,
Ape the Buddha ##


----------



## Darry (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*

Wie wäre denn eine Gummiente mit Drillingen garniert  

Ist wohl am Naturgetreuesten und schwimmt auch perfekt an der Oberfläche

Spass bei Seite, aussergewöhnliche Fische benötigen manchmal auch außergewöhnliche Köder!

Die Rute sollte schon lang sein (3,60m - 3,90m) und die Schnur geflochten, um den Anhieb auch auf die Distanz durchzubekommen. Nimm ne ordentlliche Karpfenrute mit starkem Rückgrat, damit du dem Fisch auch Paroli bieten kannst!

Das mit dem Tennisbal find ich einfach #6 , sollte man echt mal versuchen!

Gruß


----------



## MeFoMan (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*

40 Meter? Evtl. solltest du doch auf eine dressierte Ente zurückgreifen; die kann dann aus eingener Kraft 'rüberpaddeln  :m 

Oder

Du nimmst die Tennisball-Montage und nimmst den passenden Schläger dazu gleich mit ans Wasser  :m 

Sorry, ist äääächt unqualifiziert - aber sauwitzig


----------



## totentanz (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*

Hab neulich diesen "unschlagbaren" Köder bei meinem Angelladen gesehen.:z 

Sind nicht teuer. Gibts dort leider nur in gelb


----------



## sebastian (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*

ich find das mit dem tennis nicht so klug ! wenn ein hecht genug nahrungsangebot hat so wie bei mir  dann greift er keine ente an, es sind bei mir große drinnen und sau viele enten und ich hab noch nie beobachtet wie ein hecht eine ente attackiert hat. Probiers mal mit nem Wobbler an der stelle ...


----------



## p_regius (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*

Hab irgendwo von einem Fishingguide (Angelführere) gelesen, dessen Hauptköder auf Hecht im Sommer sei ein Kunststofffrosch, den er übers wasser zieht. Das Ding hatt Batterien und quakt, soll tödlich sein für Hechte ...


----------



## sebastian (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*

baterien ? ein koeder ? lol  öm ich hab noch nix gehört von sowas.

Noch so ein Tip vom mir.

Schau mal wie groß der is nimm einen großen Köfi und wird ihn hin ! wenn ich eine stelle hab wo ich weis das ein hecht dort ist beisst der hecht nach 1 stunde ungefähr bei mir


----------



## Romaenner (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*

Ein Oberflächenkunstköder wäre wie schon beschrieben die eine Möglichkeit, die andere ein großer Köderfisch. Ist aber schlecht über 40 Meter zu werfen. Deswegen würde ich, wenn möglich (Windrichtung), eine Segelpose verwenden. Einfach hintreiben lassen und an gewünschter Stelle Bügel zu und Bremse auf oder Bügel offen lassen und Schnur in einen Schnurklipp. Wünsche dir viel Erfolg.
 Achso gehe übrigens auch davon aus, dasss es ein Hecht ist. 

 Gruß und Petri 
 Romaenner


----------



## sepia (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*

ich finde wenn ihr überlegt einen Tennisball zu nehmen kann man auch ein Quietscheentchen nehmen hat bestimmt saumässig auftrieb kannst richtig wurfgewicht dranhauen 
achja mein beitrag soll nicht lustig gemeint sein wenn das mit dem tennisball ernst gemeint ist , vllt hilfts das entchen in naturfarben zu bemalen


----------



## muddyliz (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*

Der Tennisball hat genug Auftrieb, da kannst du etliches Blei vorschalten. Mit einer langen und kräftigen Rute dürften damit 40 Meter zu schaffen sein. Wichtig ist, dass du mindestens 2 Sprengringe nimmst, damit der Drilling weit genug von Tennisball weg ist, und natürlich einen großen Drilling.
Oder bau' dir einen großen Popper, möglichst aus Robinien- oder Eichenholz, damit schaffst du auch die 40 Meter.


----------



## muddyliz (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*

An alle Meckerer:
Erst ausprobieren, *dann* meckern.
-------------------------------------------------
Wer nur in Angelladen- und Angelkatalog-Kategorien denkt, sollte seine grauen Zellen besser gegen eine dicke Geldbörse austauschen lassen.  #q


----------



## Angel-Ralle (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*

Hi miteinander,
bei uns taucht dieses Monster auch regelmäßig auf - leider immer nur für kurze Zeit, sodass davon auszugehen ist, das sich hier ein größerer hecht auf kleine Enten in einem bestimmten Stadium des Heranwachsens spezialisiert hat - das kann aber gleichzeitig heissen, das man vielleicht ein Zeitfenster von 10 - 14 Tagen hat in dem man es so wie von muddy beschrieben probieren kann und man danach an dieser Stelle mit dieser Methode keinen Erfolg erzielt - wie muddy schon sagt - die kleinen grauen Zellen mal ein wenig strapazieren. #r 


Petri & all times tight lines #h


----------



## Ostfriese3000 (28. August 2004)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*

Es gibt doch jetzt so Maus und Frosch-Wobbler...die würd ich ma ausprobieren.Da ja auf der Insel Wasserratten und so n´ Zeugs vorhanden sind.Oder du nimmst halt n´ fetten Köfi zb.Karpfen oder Hering oda so was.Am besten mit montage in einer Tüte mit Wasser einfrieren.HAt den Vorteil dass der köfiauf die Lange Distanz nich segeln geht.
Ansonsten dass mit der Badeente wäre auch ne Idee...allerdings würd ich da irgendetwas dranhengen was wenigstens ein bischen wie Beine aussieht.und auch Wasser verdrengt um die Seitenlinie des Hechtes anzusprechen.Oder so ne Tauchschaufel(oder wie heißtdas Ding was vorne am Wobbler dran is?)damit die Entesich Wackelnd bewegt.
Das müsste ihn doch eigentlich reizen.
das wars dann wohl von mir.
tschöööö
ostfriese


----------



## schwedenfan83 (28. August 2004)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*

Ich muss nochmal sagen: der Hecht muss nichtmal groß sein. Habe in meinem Blinker Heft über Hechte ein Bild von einem ausgenommenen 60cm hecht der ein Entenküken gefressen hatte... das ist denen so egal.


----------



## hechtler (29. August 2004)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*

...hi Leute ich habe mir dieses Thema zu lösen zur heutigen Aufgabe gemacht..nur leider konnte ich den Besitzer der Ente nicht dazu bewegen Sie herauszugeben, ABER er stellt sich selber zur Verfügung!!!...man präsentiert Ihn an einer langen Rute; durch das auf und ab der Rute gibt es das typische *plopp* Geräusch, der Anbiss macht sich dann durch ein langes Quitschen bemerkbar...aber seht selbst... :m


----------



## Sebi (29. August 2004)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*

Hehehe Wie Geil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Musst Du Dir patentieren lassen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Wenn da mal n´Hecht beisst hat Ernie aber wohl nix mehr zu Lachen.....

 krrrrrrrrrrr krrrrrrrrrrrr krrrrrrrr


----------



## just_a_placebo (29. August 2004)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*

rofl !!!
Das nenn ich mal innovativ ;D

Die Industriespione sind überall!
Du wirst sehen, nächstes Jahr ist das der Renner auf Blackbass ;>


----------



## slg60 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*

Hallo, ich habe am Letzten Wochenende zum Auftakt der Hecht Saison eine 92er Hechtdame gefangen die gerade frisch abgelaicht hatte. Sie hatte sich bevor sie meinen Spinner nett fand eine 25 cm lange Jungente rein gezogen, die habe ich dann beim ausnehmen entfernt. Soviel zu dem Thema! Gruß


----------



## HD4ever (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*

bestimmtn Hecht ....
die kommen auch manchmal von allein ins Gewässer - eingeschleppt von Wasservögeln |kopfkrat


----------



## .Sebastian. (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*

Hmm klingt für mich wie nessi 
naja ich würde ebenso auf hecht tippen, wels eher nicht da diese nie gesetzt wurde. Oder hat dein Angelgewässer zufluss von einem anderen See ö.ä., auf diese weise können auch neue Arten den Weg in den Teich gefunden haben?!
wie bereits erwähnt wurde: ich würde es mit Köderfisch an der Segelpose probieren, setz dich dazu so dass die pose auch wirklich an den gewünschten fangort treiben kann  
das wird mit sicherehit klappen, wenn da ne alte hechtdame steht! scheinbar wird sie ja nicht beangelt wenn sie so relativ weit entfernt ist und alle glauben es gibt nur zander im teich...
also viel glück wünsch ich! und freu mich schon auf die bilder von nessi


----------



## ernie1973 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*

Also wenn ihr schon bei abgefahrenen Ködern seid:

Nehmt diese hier auch noch mit!

http://www.jdsbiggame.com/test.asp?cID=21

Habe davon einige, weil ich Simpsons - Fan bin und sie geschenkt bekommen habe!

...irgendwann binde ich mal einen davon an meine Angel!!!

Ernie


----------



## argon08 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*

hi 
habt ihr evtl. forellen in euerem see?
ich frag das wegen folgender geschichte:
ein kumpel und ich angeln an einem wirklich kleinen forellenbach.Er hat einen biss auf köderfisch.im erstem moment dachte er es ist ein hecht, weil es ein wirklich grosser fisch war. das konnte aber eigentlich nicht .es war eine monster forelle und sie hatte im magen ebenfals ein küken.


----------



## Parasol (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*

@HD4ever
@Aalredl

wieso dippt ihr auf Hecht?

sig60 hat doch eindeutig geschrieben, dass es eine *Hecht*dame war.


----------



## zanderzone (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*

Der Thread wurde 2004 erstellt!!!! 
Also, könnt ihr Euch sparen!


----------



## ernie1973 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*

hihihi- vielleicht frisst der Fisch nun keine Küken mehr, sondern ausgewachsene Enten - in 5 Jahren kann so ein Fisch wachsen!

lol

Ernie

...habe das Datum auch nicht gesehen!


----------



## zanderzone (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*

Der frisst jetzt Schwäne!


----------



## .Sebastian. (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*

@parasol: naja weil sig60 nicht derjenige ist der die frage dieses treats gestellt hat???


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*

Das Hecht und Waller Wassergeflügel verspeisen,ist wohl bekannt und naheliegend ist es, jetzt Frühjahr,den Versuch zu machen auf einen solchen Köder die Räuber zu fangen,zumal wenn man noch einen Standplatz beobachtet hat.
Der Vorschlag mit dem Tennisball ist zwar gut,aber viel naheliegender ist es doch,die Fische mit echten Kücken zu befischen,natürlich garniert mit einem,oder auch zwei Drillingen.
Geflügelzüchter geben Eintagskücken,sowohl von Hühnern,als auch Enten zu Futterzwecken an Falkner oder Zoos ab.Diese Kücken werden ohnehin getötet
(nur die Hähne),da man für die Legebatterien nur Hühner braucht und nur wenige
Hähne für die Mast verwendet werden.

Taxidermist


----------



## Molke-Drink (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*

Die sollten mal Lieber die Cormorane fressen:vik:


----------



## .Sebastian. (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*

muahaha sehr richtig Molke-drink


----------



## hecht 01 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Raubfisch frisst Enten...*

vlllt hat ja ne ente mal hechtlaich oder so in euren see gebracht


----------

